# TIVO Stream vs. Belkin @tv



## dmarzo2 (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone here have experience with Belkin @tv plus - that allows you to download shows from dvr to both ios and android devices? How does it compare to the TIVO stream?

Appreciate any opinions


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

The Belkin allows recording of shows as you watch them which gives a sightly clunky way of transferring copy protected shows. It's also pretty good for live tv on mobile devices. It's only standard def though.

To be honest the new Stream ability to access a TiVo from outside the home network will make the Belkin obsolete.

The quality of downloaded shows via Stream is unsurpassed.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

My expectation is way low on the Stream. The Belkin (rebranded Vulkano) is a product manufactured by a company who has a decent track record with this technology. TiVo is just getting into the game and not doing too well, IMO. Remote network operations is tricky and they haven't gotten the Stream working reliably in local networks.

I have been using Slingboxes for 8 years and a Vulkano for 3 (essentially the same product as the Belkin). I now have a Stream and it doesn't come close to its competitors -- even with local streaming. I hope it gets better but I fear it will remain a flakey, quirky product and will go the way of the slide remote.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had a Slingbox before getting the Stream and for local Streaming it's 100x better. The Slingbox had a considerable lag between what was happening on the actual TiVo and what you were seeing on screen which made skipping the commercials very difficult. The Stream has direct control over the TiVo so even though it does have a tiny lag when skipping the skip is at least controlled and accurate. Also when the TiVo app reaches the end of a program it allows the iPad to fall asleep, which is nice for watching TV in bed. The Slingbox just plays forever and the app did not offer any sort of sleep timer so I'd end up waking up in the middle of the night to turn off my iPad.

I don't know how they'll do with external streaming, but if they can make it work as well as internal streaming I'll be very happy.


----------

